# If you can't find a production bridge......



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

that you need, then build one! This is a simple bridge I built out of necessity. No way was I going to spend $500 on a double track span bridge..





























next I'll do some railing on it, plus some maintenance walkways. Then I'll start airbrushing. 














\\


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice truss proportions ... works just fine for me!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*bridges*



dozer said:


> that you need, then build one! This is a simple bridge I built out of necessity. No way was I going to spend $500 on a double track span bridge..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi dozer,

I just couldn't help but to put my 2 cents worth in.
Unless you were going to buy an etched brass bridge, you don't have to pay $500 for a nice looking bridge.
I could have built a bridge for you, if you could have used a timber type bridge!!! But of course the one your building will be less expensive than one of mine.
Just for the fun of it why don't you look at my album in this forum.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

David, these are some nice bridges you making. you obviously can offer them for sale, but why not share how you build them?

with that dozer actually needs a functional and sturdy removable bridge to connect his layout. detail is secondary


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tankist said:


> David, these are some nice bridges you making. you obviously can offer them for sale, but why not share how you build them?
> 
> with that dozer actually needs a functional and sturdy removable bridge to connect his layout. detail is secondary


Hey tankist,
Thanks for the :thumbsup:comment on my bridges!! It's appreciated
So you want me to give up and share my bridge building secrets HUH!!!
Actually I could make up a building process, but for a good explanation it also takes some pictures of different stages of construction!! Pictures say a 1000 words and my vocabulary "SUCKS" The next time I start some trusses and trestles I'll take pictures of the progress and add some assembly construction info also. Then something like that may be helpful.

I think I understand DOZER'S use of that bridge, since it's right in front of the doorway, but in my minds eye, I picture a sturdy U shaped support for a nice bridge with a little scenery and a stream under it and hinge it and make it to swing out of the way, or lowered. From my point of view, scenery makes a layout come alive!!!!
Cheers ... Dave


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hey tankist,
> Thanks for the :thumbsup:comment on my bridges!! It's appreciated
> So you want me to give up and share my bridge building secrets HUH!!!
> Actually I could make up a building process, but for a good explanation it also takes some pictures of different stages of construction!! Pictures say a 1000 words and my vocabulary "SUCKS" The next time I start some trusses and trestles I'll take pictures of the progress and add some assembly construction info also. Then something like that may be helpful.
> ...


 Thanks for the inputs Dave. The bridge I built is actually on hinges with a gas screen door cylinder on it and it lift's straight up. which is why I need to hand build a bridge. I am currently working on the details portion of the bridge now, and will look pretty trick when done. I will be painting it the oxydized green steel bridge colors when done.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

very nice! There are some rediculous prices on bridges, like these two:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-O-6921-Double-Track-Pratt-Truss-Bridge-p/ato-6921.htm

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/ato-6918.htm


----------

